# Any ideas?



## rdc1978 (Jun 19, 2021)

I have had the same wallet for at least half a decade now.  My mother bought it for me, a Marc Jacobs wallet that COMPLETELY opens and lays flat if it is unzipped.  

My mother hates the wallet because its old and beaten up (I still like it).  Long story short, she bought me another wallet (Kate Spade) and its a lovely wallet, BUT, it doesn't open fully when its unzipped and for this reason only, I find it unusable.  I spoke to my mother and I could tell her feelings were hurt so I told her I'd try it.  But it just doesn't look like something that, in its current state, I'd want to use.  

Do you think there is some type of professional person I could go to who could just sort of re-arrange the wallet?  I think the thing that limits the amount it opens is a side panel that could just be cut and reconfigured.

I know that it would likely cost more than my mother paid for the wallet, but I HATE the idea of hurting her feelings, so I don't mind paying....I just don't even know who might be able to do this or what type of person I'd look for, so I thought I'd take my chances here.  

Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 19, 2021)

Bedos leatherworks could fix it up for you. Steve has a youtube channel, I've watched a lot of his stuff and he is good.
It will likely be spendy, you could email pics and maybe a video of the issue and get a quote.





__





						Bedo's Leatherworks Inc. Virginia's Finest Shoe Repair and Leatherworks Shop
					





					leatherrepair.com


----------



## Daisy (Jun 19, 2021)

rdc1978 said:


> I have had the same wallet for at least half a decade now.  My mother bought it for me, a Marc Jacobs wallet that COMPLETELY opens and lays flat if it is unzipped.
> 
> My mother hates the wallet because its old and beaten up (I still like it).  Long story short, she bought me another wallet (Kate Spade) and its a lovely wallet, BUT, it doesn't open fully when its unzipped and for this reason only, I find it unusable.  I spoke to my mother and I could tell her feelings were hurt so I told her I'd try it.  But it just doesn't look like something that, in its current state, I'd want to use.
> 
> ...



Any Cobbler will be able to do it. However, it will probably cost you more than the value of the wallet!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2021)

@rdc1978 bless you for wanting to honor your mom. I'd likely do the same because I love my mom and would hate to hurt her feelings.


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @rdc1978 bless you for wanting to honor your mom. I'd likely do the same because I love my mom and would hate to hurt her feelings.



Thank you


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 20, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Bedos leatherworks could fix it up for you. Steve has a youtube channel, I've watched a lot of his stuff and he is good.
> It will likely be spendy, you could email pics and maybe a video of the issue and get a quote.
> 
> 
> ...





Daisy said:


> Any Cobbler will be able to do it. However, it will probably cost you more than the value of the wallet!



Thank you both!  I really had no idea who would even do something like this and now I have a profession AND an exact person!


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 20, 2021)

Daisy said:


> However, it will probably cost you more than the value of the wallet!



Back in the early 90s I bought this beautiful dress on sale for $35; it looked like a 2-piece...navy blue 'coat' over white 'dress'.  The dickie had lace and the bottom was pleated.  I got stupid...decided that since I had successfully done it many times before with 'dry clean only' items to wash Gentle, Cold Water.  The navy blue bled onto the lace, the pleating was destroyed.  I took the dress to a recommended dry cleaner...it cost my $75 to have my stupidity repaired.  The reason it was so expensive was that the lace and the skirt had to removed, the lace special bleached and skirt repleated and everything put back together.

Most people would have simply tossed the dress and chalked it up to lesson learned, but I really liked the dress and ended up wearing for another 10 years.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 20, 2021)

Daisy said:


> Any Cobbler will be able to do it. However, it will probably cost you more than the value of the wallet!


I still regret not getting a particular pair of boots repaired.  I was about 16 and I loved those boots... I even have a sketch of them somewhere. I wore them so much the insole broke down and I was walking on the mesh filler in the heel. Brought them to a repair place and he refused on the basis that it would cost more than the boots were worth. They ended up getting thrown out but I still wish from time to time that I had stood my ground and insisted. I never found a pair since that I liked so much.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 20, 2021)

I had a suede pair of pants I love when I was in my twenties reworked because I lost weight and I loved those pants, it cost me more than the original pants but I never regretted the cost I spent having a tailor re-work the pants.

I say go for it out of respect for your mom, you will not regret it if you can afford it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 20, 2021)

Do you have any photos of the wallet showing the problem you're having with it? If we could see pictures of the issue, I might not be able to do the work to fix the problem, but I (or other readers) might be able to help you decide if fixing it is a reasonable idea.


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 21, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Back in the early 90s I bought this beautiful dress on sale for $35; it looked like a 2-piece...navy blue 'coat' over white 'dress'.  The dickie had lace and the bottom was pleated.  I got stupid...decided that since I had successfully done it many times before with 'dry clean only' items to wash Gentle, Cold Water.  The navy blue bled onto the lace, the pleating was destroyed.  I took the dress to a recommended dry cleaner...it cost my $75 to have my stupidity repaired.  The reason it was so expensive was that the lace and the skirt had to removed, the lace special bleached and skirt repleated and everything put back together.
> 
> Most people would have simply tossed the dress and chalked it up to lesson learned, but I really liked the dress and ended up wearing for another 10 years.


ha ha, I love it!

Back in the day, WAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY back, I used to shop at Forever 21.  I promise you it cost more to dry clean the shirts than they actually cost.  But I really liked how a few of them looked and fit

And honestly, over 10 years thats what, like $10 a year, a great deal!


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 22, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Do you have any photos of the wallet showing the problem you're having with it? If we could see pictures of the issue, I might not be able to do the work to fix the problem, but I (or other readers) might be able to help you decide if fixing it is a reasonable idea.


OMG, thats a perfect idea.  Thank you, I should have thought of that!

In the blue is what I current have - the bane of my mothers existence. - BUT it opens and lays flat, which I adore!

The black is what she purchased for me, and I think the picture gives a good idea of what the problem is.  And I think the culprit is the panel on the side.  

Thank you!


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 22, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I had a suede pair of pants I love when I was in my twenties reworked because I lost weight and I loved those pants, it cost me more than the original pants but I never regretted the cost I spent having a tailor re-work the pants.
> 
> I say go for it out of respect for your mom, you will not regret it if you can afford it.



I totally agree.  Money is amazing, but at the end of the day, you cannot take it with you.  And I know you looked SMOKIN' in those pants, and those memories last a lifetime!

You're right about my mom, thank you.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 22, 2021)

@rdc1978 I love how you are keeping it soapy by having the Workshop Heritage box in the background!


----------



## rdc1978 (Jun 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @rdc1978 I love how you are keeping it soapy by having the Workshop Heritage box in the background!



Ha ha, guilty as charged!  Just treated myself to a slab cutter!


----------

